# Dryer Fabric Softener Sheets..



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, this is a strange post. lol But here's the situation/question...

We live in a very old apartment building.. to be percise.. 109 years old. We have been flooded out in years past, but were flooded out just this past year again. After cleaning everything out after the flood and having professional cleaners come in, we had an issue with field mice critters finding refuge. This is a 3 story apartment building and I live on the 2nd floor. I am not afraid of them thankfully, and we have an old cast iron claw foot tub. So we figured out easily that they can find their way in, but not out. So we would catch and release. Not many, maybe 2 or 3 since May. But my mom, who lives on the 1st floor and has a basement, has had more of an issue with them. 

She also doesn't want to kill them outright and so after doing research found out that if you left dryer sheets hanging around, they would not like the smell and leave. She has not seen or heard any in the last 3 weeks since she started this. And I must say, for an 108 year old basement, it smells absolutely wonderful!

My question is this.. being that aerosol sprays and scented candles are so toxic for birds.. as well as many cleaners... is it more the particles in the air that cause issues for our birds? And being a fabric softener sheet, that doesn't set off any particles or hazardous smoke.. would this be a safe alternative to have as a room refresher? Mind you it would have to be put somewhere that the birds didn't get ahold of it. But, I was just wondering about this.. ?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nope, not safe. Smells are caused by tiny chemical particles diffusing into the air. Anything that has a smell must be diffusing particles. All artificial scents are irritating and bad for birds, especially one that would be around constantly like that.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Good question, I've been wondering myself since I left my fabric softner in my room by accident, and it really made the room smell good. I have since removed them just in case. I'm going to follow this thread in anticipation. Haha.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

So what happens when you run the dryer? Or do wash and you have that fresh clean smell on your clothes? I'm not arguing.. just curious. 

Or when you cook a good meal.. like pot roast and the smell fills the house? Those are particles as well. Well perhaps because it is natural, might make a difference. I honestly find it hard to believe though, that there is no smell within the house of a bird owner outside of cooked food. So, I am curious. 

There are no fumes that eradiate from it. Particles yes.. but you would have them all over your clothes too. Just trying to figure this one out.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It is artificial chemicals, and they are in the air constantly around the birds. It is irritating and not healthy for them. I personally don't use any scented toiletries or laundry products because they are irritating for the birds and my own allergies. 

But the main issue here is that by hanging them, you are ensuring that the smell is around the birds ALL THE TIME. Obviously it's impossible to make sure there are NO smells around our birds, but it should be our goal to minimize them. Just because there aren't outright toxic fumes, that doesn't mean it is good to be inhaling chemicals all the time.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I had a friend that used extra Bounce dryer sheets in her dryer when she washed the cage covers. She lost birds from respiratory distress (necropsy results) from the smell that was left in the fabric on her cage covers.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay.. got it.  Was just really curious about that. Thanks guys!


----------

